# What should I be??



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I give you options and you guys choice for me... ^^

1. Fallen Angel 
2. Vampire 
3. The Living Dead

^^ Yep I am getting something and I can't decide... last year I was Cleopatra and this year I am not sure.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

I love the fallen angel and vampire look but I am kinda tired of seeing everyone wearing these looks. So I am gonna vote for "living dead" We are gonna be a zombie family this year. TEE HEE


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, Living Dead...

Wouldn't a poll have been easier?


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I should of did a poll.... I am retarded at times *sighs* lol

Yeah I am heading for that one... I was thinking Living Dead doll idea.... ^^


----------

